# Παραστατικό εκπροσώπησης



## oliver_twisted (Oct 27, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.
Έχουμε κάτι παγιωμένο, ή βάζουμε απλά "proxy"; Η πρόταση είναι:

(Οι προσφέροντες πρέπει να προσκομίσουν:)
*Παραστατικό εκπροσώπησης*, κατά το άρθρο 6 παρ.1 περ. γ. του Π.Δ. 118/07, εφ’ όσον οι προμηθευτές συμμετέχουν στους διαγωνισμούς με *αντιπρόσωπό/ εκπρόσωπό* τους.

Α! Και τώρα βλέπω ότι είχε γίνει συζήτηση για το αντιπρόσωπος/εκπρόσωπος και εδώ και εδώ.



Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 27, 2010)

Τελικά έβαλα Authorisation (με s, γιατί έτσι απαιτεί το EU Styleguide) of Representation. Το proxy σκέτο δεν με βόλευε γιατί ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για δικαιολογητικά που πρέπει να προσκομίσουν οι tenderers στον φάκελο της προσφοράς τους και ήθελα κάτι πιο concrete. 
:)

(Ξέρω, ξέρω, είστε βαθύτατα συγκινημένοι, βραδιάτικα      )


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2010)

Σε κάτι + representation προσανατολιζόμουν, αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι στο χώρο των προμηθειών που να με πείθει σαν καθιερωμένο, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έβρισκα πολλά που εμένα μου φαίνονταν λογικά. Το πρόβλημα με τις μεταφράσεις αυτού του είδους (αλλά όχι μόνο αυτές) είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις πού μπορείς να κάνεις μια χαλαρή διατύπωση (άλλωστε μπορεί να διαβάσεις το ίδιο πράγμα να το λένε με είκοσι διαφορετικούς τρόπους σε δέκα διαφορετικά μέρη) και πού πρέπει να είσαι απολύτως ακριβής. Μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί προσυπογράφω την εκστρατεία για Plain English. Έστω ότι μου κατέβαινε να γράψω _documentary evidence of the appointment of a representative_, 8 λέξεις αντί για δύο (προσπάθησα να το κάνω πιο φλύαρο αλλά ήταν δύσκολο), δεν είναι ό,τι πιο σαφές θα μπορούσες να έχεις;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 28, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες, Nickel. Ακόμα και σε συγκεκριμένα ζητήματα στον ιστότοπο της ΕΕ που υποτίθεται ακολουθεί ενιαία (γλωσσική) πολιτική, βρίσκεις διαφορετικές αποδόσεις για το ίδιο πράγμα. Δες, πχ πτωχευτικό δίκαιο στο europa.eu. Η ίδια λέξη έχει 3-4 αποδόσεις στις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις των κειμένων. Και ειδικότερα στον τομέα των δημόσιων συμβάσεων, τώρα μόλις γίνεται μια προσπάθεια επιβολής κοινού λεξιλογίου μέσω των προτύπων (forms and templates) προκηρύξεων και ενημερωτικών ανακοινώσεων. 

Και επίσης συμφωνώ με το απλό και καλό. :)


----------



## Themis (Oct 28, 2010)

Η oliver_twisted έχει στήσει ένα προθεσμιακό σελφ-σέρβις. Αν δεν τη σερβίρουν σε 2 ώρες και 9 λεπτά, σερβίρεται μόνη της.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 28, 2010)

Themis said:


> Η oliver_twisted έχει στήσει ένα προθεσμιακό σελφ-σέρβις. Αν δεν τη σερβίρουν σε 2 ώρες και 9 λεπτά, σερβίρεται μόνη της.



Έξι καλοκαίρια δουλειάς με το δίσκο στο χέρι (σερβιτόρα. όχι dj, lol) αφήνουν κουσούρια!   
Αλλά μπορείτε να με σερβίρετε όσο θέλετε! A gal needs some spoiling, after all!


----------

